# Stone chip options



## BIG J vxr

I have at least 100 small stone chips on my front bumper as I do alot of motorway driving

Is there any companies/detailer :buffer: that can provide some kind of service to touch them up? I would prefer a respray but that is too expensive. 

Thanks in advanced :thumb:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

What about a good quality touch up pen from your car manufacturer?


----------



## BIG J vxr

I have never used it and would hate to make it worse with my poor skills :lol:


----------



## BIG J vxr

Is it this easy?


----------



## Chufster

If what you have amount to gravel rash, you could try chipex. http://www.chipex.co.uk/


----------



## BIG J vxr

After some quick searching I think I will give the touch up pen ago. Not heard of the chipex, is it easy to use? I was going to try Langka The Blob Eliminator.


----------



## Rust.Bucket

Try paints4u. I bought a kit off there, exact paint match and you can practice on a hard to see place first.


----------



## DW58

Corsa D-Driver said:


> What about a good quality touch up pen from your car manufacturer?


No - waste of time.



Chufster said:


> If what you have amount to gravel rash, you could try chipex. http://www.chipex.co.uk/


I have a Chipex set for my last car - good, but it doesn't provide for clearcoat - expensive @ £49.99 although I got mine at 25% off, but still expensive.

I would recommend Paints4U Scratch Master kit @ £14.99 which provides cleaner, paint, polish, clearcoat, etc. and is an excellent kit. Provides more than Chipex at a fraction of the price.


----------



## CraigQQ

i believe chipex claim you dont need clearcoat with thiers...
they say its as hard and shiny as the rest of the car without it.. but i havent tried it and the claim seems far fetched...

might order one of the paints4u kits for mine now actually.. noticed one stone chip on the front last time i was cleaning it (its only 4 months old as of the other day so annoyed at a stone chip lol)


----------



## DW58

Oddly enough, stones don't pay any notice to the age of the car!











CraigQQ said:


> i believe chipex claim you dont need clearcoat with thiers...
> they say its as hard and shiny as the rest of the car without it.. but i havent tried it and the claim seems far fetched...


Well actually I have tried both, and think Paints4U not only offers far better value but it's a better product.


----------



## st33ly

Dr colour chip for me. You can be as messy as you want with the paint. Leave it for a few mins and wipe of leaving the fresh paint in the chip.

Below is my STi wing mirror i did a few years ago. Took about half an hour to build the paint up.










after










brilliant stuff


----------



## Chufster

I believe chipex is a UK version of DR colourchips.

I used a chipex kit on my last car and the colour match was perfect. Which came as a pleasant surprise on an 8 year old car with metallic grey paint.

I have one for my current car which I haven't tried yet.

DW58, how is the paints4u kit a better product? Is it easier to use? If I don't have success with the chipex kit I may look at the paints4u one.


----------



## DW58

The Chipex and Paints4U kits are very similar, both are simple to use and have similar results, Chipex costs £49.99 unless part of a group buy, Paints4U costs £14.99 hence my verdict although I like both kits.


----------



## lofty

Does the Paints4U kit come with a blending solution ?
I've used the Dr Colorchips kit before, some pics here:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=1764991#post1764991


----------



## DW58

*Paints4U Scratch Master kit:*








ITEM SPECIFICATION:
This is the latest addition to our small repair line up. The Scratch Master Kit contains everything required to repair light to severe scratches. This includes scatches that have gone down to bare metal (but not dints!). The kit contains the very best quality products available to the UK public and professional s.m.a.r.t repairers.

Kit Contents:

5 X Double ended paint application spears - 
30ml X Scratch Cleaning Solution
30ml X Car Paint
30ml X Upol "Smart Clear" Acrylic Lacquer
1 X neoprene Rubbing Block
2 X strips of P2000 Ultra Fine Paper
30ml X Farcela Advanced G3 Liquid Compound
1 X Small Microfibre cloth


----------



## tomwheeler87

Nice work st33ly.

How would you go about repairing 'gravel rash' with the paints4u kit?

Regards

Tom


----------



## Kaz

I've just ordered the Paints4U scratch master kit, I've got some chips on my bumper I'd like to sort before I resort to a re-spray - will feed back..


----------



## BIG J vxr

So dr colourchips is what you guys recommend? My front bumper is covered, literally covered in small stone chips. So doing then one at a time would not work.


----------



## lucky_paddy

Find a decent local private bodyshop.

Touching up 100's of chips will be very time consuming and will not provide a really satisfactory result.

Bumper full respray should be 90-120 for cash. May have to search a bit and check for happy customers, but should be worth it in the long run.


----------



## ak07

what car do you drive, reason i ask is, in my opinion it would be cheaper to paint the bumper,
depending on car you would be paying 150+vat for a reasonable job, 
a good detailer would charge more than this for a days work.


----------



## Derbyshire-stig

Has anyone used this kit ?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380234076855&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_2144wt_991


----------



## BIG J vxr

ak07 said:


> what car do you drive, reason i ask is, in my opinion it would be cheaper to paint the bumper,
> depending on car you would be paying 150+vat for a reasonable job,
> a good detailer would charge more than this for a days work.


Arden blue astra


----------



## DW58

Derbyshire-stig said:


> Has anyone used this kit ?
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380234076855&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_2144wt_991


Going by the contents list it looks to be similar to the Paints4U set.


----------



## Derbyshire-stig

DW58 said:


> Going by the contents list it looks to be similar to the Paints4U set.


a little cheaper though, I wondered if the colour match was good.


----------



## geoff.mac

I've used a scratch doctor kit, worked a treat for me, good colour match and simple enough to use.


----------



## DW58

As I've said before, I have experience of both _Chipex_/_Dr. ColourChip_ (they seem to be the same) and _Paints4U_ - I have Chipex for my Renault RX4 (Metallic Green) and my Mum's Mk5 Golf (Tornado Red) and Paints4U for my Mk6 Golf (Candy White) - in all three the colour match is done from the manufacturer's paint code and is extremely good.

Both kits have their advantages.


----------



## DagenhamGeoff

Rust.Bucket said:


> Try paints4u. I bought a kit off there, exact paint match and you can practice on a hard to see place first.


Totally agree....always used paints4u and can`t fault them in any way


----------



## Derbyshire-stig

I`ve ordered the Ebay one for a try.


----------



## Rust.Bucket

Derbyshire-stig said:


> a little cheaper though, I wondered if the colour match was good.


The eBay kit provides 15ml compared to paints4u 30ml.
Depends how much you need (I've barely touched my 30ml bottle).


----------



## BIG J vxr

How much us the paints4u kit? And Is it applied in the same way as chipex?


----------



## DW58

£14.99 plus shipping - the procedure is slightly different as Paints4U incorporates wet 'n dry paper and clearcoat but no blending solution.

Both are excellent kits, but incorporate different methods to achieve similar end results.










> *Kit Contents:*
> 
> 5 X Double ended paint application spears
> 30ml X Scratch Cleaning Solution
> 30ml X Car Paint
> 30ml X Upol "Smart Clear" Acrylic Lacquer
> 1 X neoprene Rubbing Block
> 2 X strips of P2000 Ultra Fine Paper
> 30ml X Farcela Advanced G3 Liquid Compound
> 1 X Small Microfibre cloth


Paints4U ScratchMaster instructions (PDF)​


----------



## BAXRY

BIG J vxr said:


> Is it this easy? YouTube - Touch up paint pen for Toyota 4Runner from CrownAutoTrim.com


In a word... no :lol: don't believe a word of what this fat man is telling you all you will have is a load of off colored red holes in your bonnet for a proper finish you need to fill the hole with paint and wet sand it back, not for the faint hearted.

Barry


----------



## Rust.Bucket

Wet sanding isn't as bad as I thought. I put off doing it for a few days as it seemed quite daunting- even on an 04 Clio lol!
When I did it I was amazed how easy results were achieved. And I had to polish by hand!
I'm now doing a large scratch and will document it and take pics to show results.
Paints4u is pretty easy to use.


----------



## DW58

I'd avoid touch-up pens like the plague - I've never seen decent results from them - paint usually way too thick and often a poor colour match.


----------



## BIG J vxr

£15, sounds like a bargain. Anyone on the site got pics of results and how best to use it?


----------



## Rust.Bucket

BIG J vxr said:


> £15, sounds like a bargain. Anyone on the site got pics of results and how best to use it?


I'm currently taking photos of a large scratch I'm doing.
Would upload a pic of a scratch all done- but you'll probably just say 'it's just a panel!'

Will see what I can do tomorrow (will have some more pics).


----------



## BIG J vxr

Rust.Bucket said:


> I'm currently taking photos of a large scratch I'm doing.
> Would upload a pic of a scratch all done- but you'll probably just say 'it's just a panel!'
> 
> Will see what I can do tomorrow (will have some more pics).


Nice one, thanks


----------



## BIG J vxr

Looks like my luck is getting worse, someone rubbed their wheel against my rear arch leaving marks that will polish out. But along the arch it seems as if the paint has been removed, if I run my finger over it I can just about feel it. Will the paints4u kit be enough?


----------



## BIG J vxr

Sorry for the poor pics, will try and get some better ones tomorrow


----------



## Rust.Bucket

I'm currently on my iPhone so cant really see the photos in full.
How far has the scuff gone down to?
When doing my large scratch I found that at the start of the scratch, it only etched the clearcoat and only required wet&dry grit paper and some polish to get it out.


----------



## BIG J vxr

It looks like everything will easily polish out, but on the corner of the actual arch I can feel where something has scratched off. Not like when someone keys you car, it is much lighter than that.
I would guess its the lacquer that has been scratched but I can see black init so I don't no if it just needs a polish. Will try tomorrow, but if not would the kit work on this as well? I mainly ask because it is on a arch so not flat.


----------



## Rust.Bucket

Sounds like the start of my large scratch- I think it just broke the lacquer slightly.
I don't think the paints4u is just for flat panels, I've done a few chips on the curved side of my bumper.
I'll try and get some pics up tomorrow (I have really taken my time on these scratches to try and get the best result).


----------



## BIG J vxr

I have the kit and has done one layer but it has taken a very long time to apply the paint with the toothpick type sticks. What else can I use to apply the paint?


----------



## DW58

A fine brush - perhaps one of the "Micro brush" type, I use these bought on ebay.


----------



## st33ly

the advantage of the DR C stuff is you just dab it on no care what so ever. leave it for two min and wipe of with a lint free cloth. Simples! And you gust dab all over road rash and wipe off


----------



## BIG J vxr

Omd I have spread it over the road rash. Can this kit not be spread like that?


----------



## BIG J vxr

I think I am going to die. Have I recked the paint? It's been on for about 2hrs


----------



## BIG J vxr

I am using the kit but have applied the paint with my fingers to cover the road rash so not it small blobs. It's been on for about 2hrs and is dry. Have I completely messed ip my car or can this kit be use like this?


----------



## DW58

I take it that you didn't follow the instructions.

Try removing the paint in this order:


The cleaner which comes with the kit, and is that doesn't work
Tardis
Then carefully polish
If all of that fails it's a machine polishing job I'm afraid.

*DON'T PANIC!*


----------



## BIG J vxr

If I leave it with the paint on the car can a detailer detail/polish it out?


----------



## CraigQQ

yes, or failing that, a detailer can lightly sand it off and buff up the clear under it.


----------



## BIG J vxr

So it shouldnt require a respray? How much would this detail cost? I am so gutted. Been cleaning the car since 12 and now it looks a state


----------



## DW58

Despite our PM dialogue, I'm still at a bit of a loss to understand exactly what you've done - have you confused the Dr ColourChip/Chipex smearing method with the more conventional application method for Paints4U? I'm at a loss to understand why you applied the paint with your fingers and how you did it.

Don't worry all is not lost, just a tad confused/delayed.


----------



## BIG J vxr

Right now all I can do is laugh I guess. It went like this, the front bumper was cover in road rash, literally hundreds of small marks. So I assumed I could lightly apply the paint in the same way as the chipex kit. DO NOT DO THAT :lol: 

So now I am left with my front bumper looking like it has been attacked 
I followed the instructions for the mirrors and bonnet but honestly have given up hope now and just want a pro to fix everything. Any ideas on cost?


----------



## CraigQQ

to just do the bumper or the whole car?

get a bit of polish and polish it off by hand.. even tcut will take it back off with enough elbow grease.


----------



## BIG J vxr

I was just doing the front bumper, mirrors and tip of the bonnet. So you reckon I can hand polish out the dried on paint? As in its been dried for hours now, I did try and polish a few but its seemed hopeless. I will try again now.


----------



## DW58

I'm with Craig - I'm sure you can get it back.


----------



## CraigQQ

its disheartening at first.. but its a learning curve..
i done the same a while back with a scratch and a halfords kit. used the brush applicator and brushed a bit messily on... then had to take it all back off to the level of the scratch (i had it a bit off the sides of the scratch ect as it was my first try) 
broke out the tcut(wasnt into detailing then) and elbow grease with a microfibre cloth and got it all back off and sorted out.


----------



## BIG J vxr

Disheartening is not even close to how I feel. I'm not driving until I fix it.  Can't believe I did that. I just tried the polish and I reckon I could wet dry it, but I just don't want to make thinks worse. I need to find a good local detailer and hope they don't bend me over


----------



## BIG J vxr

Thanks for all the help everyone, appreciate it :thumb: ........ :lol: applying with my fingers wow!


----------



## CraigQQ

don't wet sand if you don't have a machine polisher mate.. you would have a hell of a job even taking 3000 grit sanding marks out by hand.


----------



## BIG J vxr

Just got of the phone to a local detailer I found on this site. He said if he has to wet sand the front and machine polish, worst case would be about £250? Now I am in a situation as wouldn't a front end respray cost about the same? And remove the evil evil stone chips. Or is a front end respray more than £300?


----------



## CraigQQ

i would just have a go at fixing it yourself first mate, then if you can't phone a local body shop and ask for a quote.. 
beware though that a detailer will sort the original paint.. a respray means that you could end up with a slightly off shade of colour, different metallic look, or even a bad job done..

theres lots of things that can go wrong with either option and its not cheap, so i'd deffinately get the elbow grease out...
you wouldnt happen to be near edinburgh mate? you could have had a crack with the DA to remove it.


----------



## Superspec

Get a microfibre and some T-Cut and have a go yourself, sounds like you've nothing to lose. If you fix it, great, if you don't then you can get it painted. Sounds like the cost will be similar to getting it wet sanded and polished.


----------



## BIG J vxr

From Surrey, I will give the T-Cut ago over the weekend, but it will be by hand so I doubt any thing amazing.


----------



## CraigQQ

tcut is made for the amatuer using it by hand... ive used tcut many times when i was younger by hand (like 14...15year old.. doing dads car) 
also try paint thinners.. might find it will take the lot off back to stage one lol


----------



## DW58

Also try Tardis if you have some, might do the trick.


----------



## BIG J vxr

Tardis, t-cut and paint thinner all on my list to try. But I won't get a chance until Sunday. Will that be too long?


----------



## CraigQQ

someone just posted that tardis removed 18 month old bad DIY spray job so shouldnt be too bad..

obv sooner the better but i left mine for a week before using tcut and it worked.. just needed more elbow grease


----------



## BIG J vxr

Are these both the same? Or do they come in different grades? 
http://www.autocraze.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=4893

http://www.clbvaleting.co.uk/autosmart-tarandglue


----------



## CraigQQ

tardis only comes in one strength mate.
its used neat. undiluted so either will be fine.. might find it cheaper on ebay or from one of the traders on here though..


----------



## DW58

_CAVEAT_ - You've got to be careful that it's being sold in legal containers. Some of those selling Tardis on ebay send it through the post which I think may be illegal for the type of product, and also in containers which may not be 100% kosher.

The first time I bought Tardis was via ebay in 2x 500ml plastic bottles by mail, I suspect this wasn't strictly legal. I have since bought the Autosmart 5Litre metal can from Polished Bliss which is the authorised product container.


----------



## stoke st

BIG J vxr said:


> Are these both the same? Or do they come in different grades?
> http://www.autocraze.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=4893
> 
> http://www.clbvaleting.co.uk/autosmart-tarandglue


try using panel wipe or get some thinners from halfords http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_195533_langId_-1_categoryId_165495
this will just take off the new paint that u have put on but wont do any damage to original paint mate


----------



## BIG J vxr

Ok just to check. I am being extra careful now 

I was under the impression that I should try the following in this order:

Tardis, if that fails
T-cut if that fails 
Thinners or should one do the job? Don't want to end up completely destroying the paint.


----------



## CraigQQ

i'd go for thinners first tbh.. its most likely to work.

then what it leaves t cut it..

thinners will be more effective than tardis i reckon


----------



## yetizone

This thread may be of interest as an alternative and experimental approach. I've not yet tried it myself, as I feel a deep breath and a leap of faith are required, but the process is an interesting one :thumb: ...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=153965


----------



## BIG J vxr

Looks like a good thread but I don't think I will be trying that for now.


----------



## BIG J vxr

I used the thinner and it has removed the new paint. But I am left with a dull finish. I have applied some srp. Going to leave it about 10mins. Should I just polish it a few times then wax it to get the finish back? This is all by hand.

T-cut then polish seems to be doing the job


----------

